# Man finds mysterious fluid-secreting skull



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://io9.com/5516665/man-finds-mysterious-fluid+secreting-skull-local-news-anchor-baffled


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Placement of the eye sockets gives it the look of an alligator of some kind. An unknown species of fish is also an excellent possibility.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

it's an alien my family got lost at sea trying to find me


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

keep following this one JT. I'd love to see updates.


----------

